# Coloring in frame



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

I've got this pic of a ceramic angel cropped in an oblong fashion. How do I color in the black portion of the frame?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

use an editor and the fill tool .. most often looks like a paint tin tipped to one side with the paint pouring out of it! Choose your colour and fill just by clicking on the colour you want to replace. 

Might need to zoom in and touch up a few pixels that may get missed .. that can done pixel by pixel with the line tool and selecting a very small "brush" size ..


----------



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

My editor, Photoscape, does not have a fill function. Will I have to download another editor? Who would you recommend that's free?


----------



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

Actually, I remembered that I have a Paint program under accessories. Worked out fine. Thanks.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

when in doubt you can always use Paint .. Win7 has a better version that seems to have more functions and to a certain extent is more user friendly .. but you need a better piece of software if you are going to do more than editing colours or cropping parts of photo's .. try Gimp .. it's free and has a lot more functions. You'll need to be patient though as you learn your way around.


----------

